# cutting laminate for shop surface - what tool to use



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I purchased a little router table off CL and want to resurface the top. I bought a sheet of laminate and need to be able to cut a section - including a cutout hole in the middle to fit around the router opening. I did some Internet searching and it would appear that using my jig saw "might" be my best option. If so, would there be a blade recommended? Assuming the more teeth the better? To avoid tearing will taping be enough or are there other considerations? I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would use a jig saw to cut the hole close to the line, and then flush trim with a router bit. But to cut the sheet down to size I've always used my tablesaw. I put a little piece of aluminum angle on the fence (double stick tape) to keep the edge of the laminate from sliding under the fence. It cuts more smoothly if you use a high tooth count, megative hook blade, but I generally just use the combo that's usually on the saw; same thing cut close, adn trim it back with a router once it's glued to the substrate.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Fred. Thank you. Followup question - for the router - would I need to use a straight cut bit?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Any flush cut bit will work for what you're doing but a laminate trimming bit does a better job.

+1 on TS. I've used the scoring knife method but don't like it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I just finished installing 300 sq ft of laminate,You can use a table saw with a fine blade and the blade lowered just enough the cut the laminate with a slow feed rate and as Fred suggested clamp something on you fence to keep the laminate from sliding underneath the fence.
You can also use a board underneath as a guide and a flush cut router bit in your router.
Depending on your blade and saw I don't think I would use a jig saw.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry…few more questions. For the table saw cuts, should I put the "good" side face up or face down? Also since the sheet is huge, would it work to cut to rough size with a circular saw (laying on a sheet of insulation).


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

There are specialty blades for cutting laminate on a TS, but Freud makes a pretty good blade for cutting laminate and it's inexpensive. I've used it in the past with good results for laminate and for plexiglass. And as Jim said, keep the blade height to a minimum. I think a jigsaw would present problems. It would have to be supported well on both sides of the blade to minimize chipping as the blade will want to push and pull the material. A ZC throat plat and ultra thin kerf will cut like butter.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Good side up just like any other material. 


> Sorry…few more questions. For the table saw cuts, should I put the "good" side face up or face down? Also since the sheet is huge, would it work to cut to rough size with a circular saw (laying on a sheet of insulation).
> 
> - BB1


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you use a circular saw make sure you have a very fine blade and make sure you are a good distance away from your finish size just in case of chipping or cracking. It should.nt make any difference which side you have up but generally on sheet goods you have the good side up.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Great. I have a thin kerf blade and ZC insert. May pick up a laminate cutting bit this morning (good excuse to wander the tool section).


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Jim I've used that blade on my TS as it has a bore for 5/8" arbor. I built cabinets and components for my reef tank fish room and wasn't going to spend a lot on something that was going to get limited use. Worked fine even on my Bosch JSS.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure what blade you talking about. If you need a saw blade with fine teeth you really don't need a carbide tooth blade for one-time use .

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=32104596&cp=2568443.2568450.2628094.2629277.2629331.2629333


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

That's even less expensive than the Freud blade.  Looks like a good option.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

If cutting a whole 4×8 sheet of laminate, I will usually use a die grinder with cutoff wheel to get the sheet into more manageable sized pieces. Hold your nose when doing this.  When I get the pieces down to a size I feel comfortable with, the TS with a 60 tooth TCG grind blade works well. For cutting a hole in the middle, after the top was laminated I would probably drill a hole in the area where the opening needs to be (maybe with something like a 1" or larger hole saw), and then use a router with flush trim bit to finish it.

Wayne


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something but I would have expected the general answer to have been:
- Cut the piece oversize with just about any saw or router with bearing guide or fence
- Contact cement it in place
- Trim the edges with a bearing guided straight router bit.
- Trim out the centre hole either with a piercing laminate trimming bit or just break out the centre with a punch and use your bearing guided bit. You won't crack the laminate past the glue line (or at least I never have and I've don it a lot)


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

+1 what Paul said.
Get a bottom bearing bit for the router and clamp the sheet to the router table top and let it hang over an inch on two edges and cut the laminate with the bit .Glue on the laminate and route the edges and done. Punch a in the router plate opening and cut it out . Beveling the edges is also a good thing and can easily be done with a forty five degree bit .Before gluing make sure to roughen the old table surface with a bit of sandpaper to remove the gloss and clean well to remove any grease .

Klaus


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with what Paul and Klaus said ,my answer was just handling the rough cut part of it.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks. I did get the pieces cut to rough size. I used a box cutter to get my first oversized piece and then headed to my table saw (60 tooth blade and some angle iron on my fence as suggested) and cuts were easily made. Hope to move onward with contact cement (first use…but have seen number of videos segments so hoping to mirror that success) and final trimming with my router tomorrow. I really appreciate all the help and suggestions.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

First use of contact cement went (apparently) well. Then used router to trim. Due to the already established edge I wasn't able to trim as tight as I would have liked around the outside but it will be fine. Only one chip in the laminate









where I made the original hole with drill bit (needed to have backed up the laminate). Anyway, better than the plywood top I had been using. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## DalyArcher (May 3, 2015)

cut oversize with a carbide tipped laminate knife. Looks like a linoleum hook knife with a large carbide tooth. Laminate to the top with contact cement and use a router or laminate trimmer with flush cut bit to remove the laminate covering the cut-out for the router place.

I only ever use a tablesaw to cut laminate if I am ripping strips for the edge and need to guarantee a straight, reliable edge. As stated above, if you do go that route, zero clearance insert, extra fine tooth blade (mine is a 100 tooth melamine blade) and clamp something to your fence to ensure the material cannot skate underneath while you are pushing it through the cut.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

lots of folks cut laminate on table saw using various methods. I often cut rolls of 5×12 in the round, which is more than a tad risky for the weak at heart, as the slightist mistep can trash the whole roll.

But for the less adventuresome, the carbide scoring tool can be used, as can a p-cutter (a similar) tool but then there are also the Klenk cutters….

http://www.klenktools.com/main/products/laminateshearsnew.asp....or if you really want to get into it there are the virutex laminate cutters…..

http://virutex.com/thegenuinevirutexlaminatesuperslitter.aspx

And for small stuff like router tables etc, you can pick up 2×4' sheets from the lumber yards for 5-10 bucks

Eric in Calgary


----------

